# Kleine Vorstellung



## SonjaJ (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Bin noch recht neu im Forum, hab aber schon fleißig mitgelesen und viel Neues hier erfahren!  

Anbei mal Fotos unseres Teiches. Der Teich wurde vor ca. 15 Jahren von Gärtnern angelegt. (ca. 4x4m, ca. 1m an der tiefsten Stelle)

Seit ein paar Jahren kümmere ich mich nun um den Teich. Der Rest der Familie würde ihn am liebsten zuschütten. Ich jedoch arbeite gerne daran, beobachte die Fische jeden Tag und entspanne mich gerne dabei. Für mich steht fest: Der Teich bleibt natürlich! 

Die Fische (Goldfische) haben wir erst seit ca. 3 Jahren, gefüttert werden sie von uns nicht. 

Wie viele Fische sind für diesen Teich in Ordnung?

Dass die Seerosen langsam zu viel sind, weiß ich (habs auch schon mal an anderer Stelle hier im Forum erwähnt). Im Herbst will ich dann wirklich versuchen, die Seerosen irgendwie zu teilen.

Was die sonstige Technik anbelangt, hab ich absolut keine Ahnung. Wir haben eine Pumpe, die das Wasser zu dem großen Stein pumpt und noch eine zusätzliche Sauerstoffpumpe. 
Beide Pumpen laufen - außer natürlich im Winter - Tag und Nacht. Und ich hab auch das Gefühl, die Sauerstoffpumpe trägt viel zur Klarheit des Wassers bei. Viele Nachbarn (teilweise auch Teichbesitzer) wundern sich über das klare Wasser bei uns und sind ganz begeistert. Man sieht immer bis auf den Grund.

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit dem Teich und der Wasserqualität zufrieden, die Fische fühlen sich anscheinend auch wohl und vermehren sich.
Das Einzige was mich stört ist dieser "Schlamm", der sich auf den Steinen anlegt. Vor allem im Sommer ist diese Schlammschicht dann bis zu 2 cm dick und sieht halt einfach nicht schön aus. 

Sollte man den Grund des Teiches mal mit einer Schlammpumpe zuleibe rücken?

Feinerer Kies als Substrat wäre sowieso besser, richtig?

Ansonsten fische ich Laub regelmäßig aus dem Wasser. Die Föhre ¿ (Ironie) neben dem Teich kommt irgendwann mal weg. Hab auch mal gelesen, dass Nadelbäume in Teichnähe nicht so gut sind. Die Nadeln fische ich ebenfalls regelmäßig raus. Momentan hält mir diese riesen Föhre aber das Laub der Trauerweide der Nachbarn vom Teich weg. :?

Können die Wurzeln der Nadelbäume die Teichfolie beschädigen?


Kann mir jemand sagen, was das im Flachbereich für Pflanzen sind? Sie wachsen ziemlich stark und ich schaue regelmäßig, dass sie sich nicht zu stark ausbreiten. Sie lassen sich mitsamt der Wurzeln recht leicht entfernen.

Habt ihr noch Tipps für mich oder Verbesserungsvorschläge? Ich will zwar auf keinen Fall großartige Veränderungen (Investitionen) am Teich vornehmen, aber ich bin mir sicher, es gibt noch die einen oder anderen Kleinigkeiten, die ich in Zukunft beachten sollte/besser machen könnte. 

So, bin nun gespannt auf eure Antworten!


----------



## Tomke (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleine Vorstellung*

Hallo Sonja!

Ich finde Deinen Teich wunderschön, laß ihn bloß nicht zuschütten!
Die Seerosen finde ich nicht zuviel. Na gut, viiiel mehr sollte es nicht werden, aber Schatten im Teich ist wichtig.
Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit Spielsand als Substrat gemacht (auch ein Tip hier aus dem Forum). Da können sich Algen nicht so gut festhalten. Die Kieselsteine darunter sahen auch eher braun aus.
Die Pflanzen im Vordergrund ist eine Minzart, genau weiß ich es gerade nicht. Das müßtest Du auch riechen können, wenn Du sie anfaßt.

Hoffe, hab Dir ein wenig geholfen,

Gruß, Heike


----------



## bekamax (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleine Vorstellung*

Hallo Sonja!

Dein Teich ist total hübsch und schaut richtig gesund aus, so wie er ist. "Never change a running system", würd ich sagen. Und falls dich der Mulm stört, mit einem Teichsauger ist der schnell Geschichte.

Liebe Grüße
Karin


----------



## SonjaJ (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleine Vorstellung*

@Heike: Nach Minze riechen diese Pflanzen eigentlich gar nicht. 

@Karin: An einen Teichsauger hab ich auch schon gedacht. Wie funktioniert das genau bzw. wie gut saugt der? Ansonsten stell ich es mir mühsam vor, jeden Stein "absaugen" zu müssen... 



Noch weitere Tipps/Vorschläge? Sind die Pflanzen zu wenig?


----------



## SonjaJ (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kleine Vorstellung*

Ich schubs meinen thread nochmal in die Höhe und hab auch gleich nochmal zwei Fragen: 

Nachdem meine Seerosen heuer schon sehr stark geblüht haben (ca. 20 Blüten gleichzeitig), ist seit ca. 2 Wochen Ruhe, dh. keine neuen Blüten sind mehr nachgekommen. :?Sonnenschein haben wir die letzten Tage genug gehabt.

Woran kann das liegen?

Wie viele Fische sind für diese Teichgröße in Ordnung?


----------



## Schaffi (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleine Vorstellung*

Also dein Nadelbaum: 
Es gibt so genannte Tief- und Flachwurzler, musst mal genauer Googlen, ich denke da lässt sich ne Menge finden. Soweit ich weiss ( kann allerdings auch falsch liegen! ) sind die meisten __ Tannen __ Tiefwurzler, wenn deine darunter fällt, sollte dein Teich eigentlich nicht bedroht sein. Ansonsten kannst Du ja mal ein bisschen am Teichrand ( aber bitte da wo keine Folie mehr ist  ) graben, dann hast Du Gewissheit. 

Wegen den Fischen, da streiten sich die Geister. Zum einen sind Goldies wie Kanninchen, soll heißen die vermehren sich wie doof. Das wiederrum wird irgendwann für das Ökosystem deines Teiches zum Problem werden, sofern Du nur die eine Pumpe ohne Filter betreibst.

Ich hab bei ca.30.000l 18 Fische im Teich, wobei nur zwei davon Goldfische sind und das auch nur, weil die sich in den Pflanzen versteckt haben  . 
Für Kois gibt es Richtwerte, für Goldfische, kann ich es nicht sagen aber zuviel schadet wohl ehr mehr als das es sich lohnt ein buntes wirrwarr im Wasser zu sehen. 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleine Vorstellung*

Hallo Sonja,
einen schönen Teich hast Du da   !
Das Profil ist so angelegt, dass im Winter ein großer Teil zufriert, was die Fischmenge am meisten begrenzt .
Das flache Profil ist nicht nur von Nachteil, es führt auch dazu, dass Du eine große Bodenfläche im Verhältnis zum Teichvolumen hast . Im Schlamm werden die Nährstoffe (Fischkot etc) abgebaut. Schlammsaugen macht Sinn, um die Schlammschicht nicht beliebig stark anwachsen zu lassen. Da eine 100%ige Entfernung nicht geht, ist Schlammsauge nicht eine Frage der "Optik", sondern dazu da, keine zu dicken Schlammschichten zu haben.
Die Seerose sieht ganz nett aus, das ist noch kein Fall für eine Radikalkur. Wenn Du lieber "schöne" und auch langsamer wachsende Sorten möchtest, dann ersetze diese ruhig durch ein paar Pflanzen Deiner Wahl. Seerosen sind eh' nicht die idealen Nährstoffverwerter im Teich, daher spielen sie auch bei Dir nicht die entscheidende Rolle.
Ich würde keine Erhöhung der Fischmenge vorschlagen, sofern Du im Winter nicht große Teile des Teichs eisfrei halten kannst.


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleine Vorstellung*

Hallo Sonja!

Einen hübsch eingewachsenen Teich hast Du da, vor allem mit einer wunderbaren Seerose! Bloß nicht entfernen! Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, die Schwimmblätter sorgen für Beschattung in dem doch recht flachen (und sich sicher im Sommer schnell erhitzenden) Teich. Und bei über 20 Blüten gleichzeitig wäre Entfernen für mich gar keine Option 

Ich möchte noch Deine Frage zu der Pflanze im Vordergrund beantworten, die sich so leicht entfernen lässt: Das dürfte. soweit ich es erkennen kann, ein Straußblütiger __ Gilbweiderich sein. Den habe ich auch massenhaft am Teich. Sieht sehr hübsch aus, wenn er blüht. Er sät sich selbst ganz gut aus, also kannst Du ihn überall dort, wo er Dich stört oder wo er andere Pflanzen bedrängt, ohne Bedenken entfernen; es bleiben immer noch genügend Sämlinge am Teich übrig 
Was den Fischbesatz angeht, rate ich wegen der nicht sehr großen Tiefe ebenfalls zur Vorsicht mit der Anzahl. Erhöhte Abfallprodukte und Abgase der Fische können im Sommer zu Keimüberbelastung und unter der Eisdecke im Winter zum Ersticken führen, wenn Du keine eisfreie Stelle garantieren kannst.
Wenn Du mit wenigen Mitteln kleine Verbesserungen vornehmen möchtest, würde ich über einen in unmittelbarer Nähe eingerichteten Pflanzenfilter nachdenken. Das geht relativ schnell, kostet nur nen Folienrest, nen Sack Kies und ne Schlauchverlängerung und das kann Frau allein

Falls das für Dich interessant klingt, können wir Dir gern Näheres dazu erklären!

lg Ina


----------



## katja (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleine Vorstellung*

bin mal gespannt, was sonja zu euren antworten meint, schließlich hatte sie die fragen vor nem jahr gestellt....


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleine Vorstellung*

ach wieder nicht aufs Jahr geachtet....hatte mich nur gefragt, warum ihre Seerosen im Juli nicht mehr blühen wollen


----------



## SonjaJ (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleine Vorstellung*

Stimmt, der thread ist schon etwas älter. 

Trotzdem habe ich mich aber über die Antworten gefreut, denn immerhin weiß ich jetzt auch um welchen Pflanzen es sich im Vordergrund handelt. __ Gilbweiderich könnte stimmen, wächst und verbreitet sich überall. Lässt sich aber leicht entfernen.

Was sich seit letztem Jahr getan hat? 
So einiges:
Alle Nadelbäume wurden professionell umgeschnitten und die Wurzelstöcke weggefräst. Der Grund dafür war jetzt nichtmal primär der Teich, sondern einfach die Höhe der alten Bäume, den Mist den sie gemacht haben usw....
Da die Wurzelstöcke weggefräst wurde, konnte ich dort neues Grad anbauen und neben dem Zaun eine bunte Blütenhecke pflanzen, die heuer schon zum ersten Mal blüht/e! 

Im Frühjahr haben wir uns um den Teich gekümmert:
Wasser ausgepumpt, Teich so gut es ging gereinigt und die Seerosen ausgedünnt
Hier mein Bericht dazu:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34627/page-2


----------



## grünerdaumen (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kleine Vorstellung*

Wow sehr schön, gefällt mir! Die Seerosen finde ich klasse!


----------

